
A modern CSS framework – versatile, well documented - rtcoms
https://teutonic.co/
======
aidanlister
My first impressions of the real world examples page was that this could
hardly be called modern - it looks like UI design from the 90s.

I am sure the modern part relates to the best practices and flexbox usage, but
I think you may struggle to get any adoption of this without providing a
really nice example page of what could be possible.

~~~
likeclockwork
It really doesn't (look like UI design from the 90s). There is definitely
something retro about it but for the web it's definitely beyond 90s. The more
I looked at it the more I liked it. I wouldn't use it on a project but I
wouldn't harshly judge a site or app that used it.

I think a palette shift would completely remove the retro aesthetic. They
should probably do that if they want people to seriously consider using it.

------
diaz
Great. Clean and simple. Will for sure check out some css examples from here
when I need.

------
matchbok
Ah, the daily "new css/html framework that nobody asked for and nobody needs"
post.

------
sbr464
Interesting, not sure, but appreciate the real world examples section. Nice
work

------
Ronsenshi
It might perform like a modern framework, but it hardly looks like one. Input
field focus with inner shadow looks rather bad.

------
thiscatis
troll.css?

------
ggm
carousel?

------
aaaaaaass
This seems like a troll post. The css is insanely ugly. You are better off
using native browser styles.

